# beginner true spider?



## windscorpions1 (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so I've been looking at beginner tarantulastarantula and that got me thinking "I wonder if there is a beginner true spider" so what the title says.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 20, 2013)

I would go with a sp. of wolf spider. Perhaps a grass spider? I don't know a lot of true spider latin names.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 20, 2013)

Sorry about the extra tarantula after tarantula in the post auto-correct is a pain.


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 20, 2013)

I started with regular house spiders such as cobweb weavers and domestic house spiders.  

If you want spiders from outside grass spiders, jumping spiders, and wolf spiders.

I'd recommend jumping spiders, they have tons of personality and are great pets. Jumping spiders are easy to care for and eat very well.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 22, 2013)

*Beginner Spiders!*

What kind are you looking for?  A heavy webbing spider?  A ground hunter?  I've found over time that the best option would be a type of wolf spider.  They are common in most areas as either the hogna genus, arctosa, alopecosa, and many others.  They chase down their prey so you wouldn't have to deal with webs.  Another great option is the house spider.  Not as common in my area, but still not a huge web builder.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 22, 2013)

At the moment not sure. I was thinking a trapdoor spider. But what substrate do you use? And do you have to keep the substrate wet?


----------



## Gilberator (May 22, 2013)

I just recently found a Dolomedes species. VERY INTERESTING! They are a species of fishing spider apparently. Very cool!


----------



## Brachypelmo (May 22, 2013)

I personaly wouldn't recommend a trapdoor as a beginer spider. I would recommend starting with something less agressive and dangerous also something that would be a little more active. With all my trapdoors and I'm sure a lot of people would probably agree its like having pet dirt, unless you have them build their burrow along the walls of enclosure where you can see them a bit.  True spiders tend to be quicker and some more dangerous than tarantulas. So read up on species you are considering and check on venom classification. I also keep venomous snakes and have for over 15 years now but it didn't happen over night. I always tell people that want to get into "Hot" stuff is to start off with slow non venomous snakes then move on to fast non venoumous snakes then eventually a slow mild venomous snake. I mean you wouldn't want to just run out and buy a mamba. I guess you can kind of treat spiders the same way start off with slow spiders with low or mild venom then something faster with still low to mild venom then years later after lots and lots of reading and learning you think you want "hot" spiders then do so carefully. I cannot stress enough how important I believe it is to educate yourself about any animal you want to house. Look through books and sites and see what catches your eye educate yourself get an enclosure set up and when ready then go out and buy or catch it. Never go to pet stores or shows without an idea of what you want, and just buy something because it's cheap.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 22, 2013)

Brachypelmo said:


> I personaly wouldn't recommend a trapdoor as a beginer spider. I would recommend starting with something less agressive and dangerous also something that would be a little more active. With all my trapdoors and I'm sure a lot of people would probably agree its like having pet dirt, unless you have them build their burrow along the walls of enclosure where you can see them a bit.  True spiders tend to be quicker and some more dangerous than tarantulas. So read up on species you are considering and check on venom classification. I also keep venomous snakes and have for over 15 years now but it didn't happen over night. I always tell people that want to get into "Hot" stuff is to start off with slow non venomous snakes then move on to fast non venoumous snakes then eventually a slow mild venomous snake. I mean you wouldn't want to just run out and buy a mamba. I guess you can kind of treat spiders the same way start off with slow spiders with low or mild venom then something faster with still low to mild venom then years later after lots and lots of reading and learning you think you want "hot" spiders then do so carefully. I cannot stress enough how important I believe it is to educate yourself about any animal you want to house. Look through books and sites and see what catches your eye educate yourself get an enclosure set up and when ready then go out and buy or catch it. Never go to pet stores or shows without an idea of what you want, and just buy something because it's cheap.


I get what your saying and I just read up on some trapdoor spiders. I have many questions about them before I got one it's on the things to get list though.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 22, 2013)

Most available trapdoors, while defensive, are not hot nor dangerous.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 22, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Most available trapdoors, while defensive, are not hot nor dangerous.


I didn't think they were hot. But it still will be a while before I get one I'm not worried about their speed or aggressiveness. It's just that I am still researching them and still have a few questions about them before I'd get one.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 22, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> I didn't think they were hot. But it still will be a while before I get one I'm not worried about their speed or aggressiveness. It's just that I am still researching them and still have a few questions about them before I'd get one.


No worries - it is good to do research ahead of time.  Just didn't want you to think a relatively harmless spider was dangerous.


----------



## akarikuragi (May 22, 2013)

I started out with a brown widow (Latrodectus geometricus) and other than being a pain to feed anything other than flies (since my girl set up shop in the top corner of her enclosure and my roaches can't climb plastic... XD) I think they are really easy spiders to care for. Being a widow spider their venom can present a significant health risk, but they are not a very aggressive/defensive species. They also aren't particularly fast, and when you bother them most often they will run to their "home base" and try to shrink as much as possible, and if that fails they play dead. 

Jumping spiders are also awesome and have the biggest personalities. I've never owned one before but will be getting a bold jumping spider (Phidippus audax) soon, and I have cared for a few of them for a week or two at a time when I was collecting spiders for my biology teacher. They are really neat and I would suggest them as well. : )


----------



## Msh (May 22, 2013)

I'd throw my vote for jumping spiders followed by wolf spiders. Both have great feeding responses, interesting to watch hunting techniques, easy to care for, and you shouldn't have a problem finding them around you.


----------



## Ciphor (May 22, 2013)

Let's clear the air on a few things here about trapdoors

-They are not aggressive, and really, not very defensive unless you pester them outside their burrow where they feel very defenseless and stressed. I've handled mine many times, and only seen them rear back when I pester them.
-No species of trapdoor spider are documented as having medically significant venom. Quite the contrary, most are known for having a very weak venom.
-They are definitely a class of "Pet dirt". But, when they get comfortable in their home (takes awhile) you will start to see their legs at the brim of the trapdoor while they wait for food. Carefully and without making much noise or shaking the enclosure, drop a cricket in. This is a major reason I use no lid on my trapdoors (not recommended unless you have experience). I can walk up, see it waiting, drop a cricket, and watch it mow down.

Of all the spiders I've kept (from sheet webs, dwarfs, jumpers, fishers, wolves, funnel-webs, funnel-weavers, tarantulas, purse-webs, sac spiders, ground spiders, you name it!) I think trapdoors are still on the top 3 of my favorite ones to keep. Nothing beats watching a spider that resembles a demon claw rip a cricket down into his liar. Video doesn't do it justice, you gotta see it in person.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 22, 2013)

i consider trapdoors good beginner spiders.  Just dont hold 'em. lol

  i always thought they looked awesome with those thick powerful legs, i like the shiny smooth look to them, as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (May 22, 2013)

Personally i would start with your (house spider) types, cause they are free and (easy to feed), that does go for wolf spiders, orb weavers etc, for one they are the true spiders of existence, living out side without human influence (unless caught lol). your choice as you can find many spiders outside your house.


----------



## tony119 (May 23, 2013)

how about brown recluse spider? is it good as pet?
i know its very dangerous.
... and scary.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 23, 2013)

While reluctant to bite, loxosceles are very fast and, if you do get bit, you could potentially be in a lot of trouble.  I would say work with other spiders before moving to loxosceles.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 23, 2013)

I wouldn't go within 10 feet of a brown recluse XD


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 23, 2013)

*Re:*

started with regular house spiders such as cobweb weavers and domestic house spiders. 

If you want spiders from outside grass spiders, jumping spiders, and wolf spiders.

I'd recommend jumping spiders, they have tons of personality and are great pets. Jumping spiders are easy to care for and eat very well. 


+1 0n jumpers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (May 23, 2013)

Kukulcania hibernalis. Long-lived beauties.


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 23, 2013)

How much space do orbweavers need?


----------



## Ciphor (May 24, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> How much space do orbweavers need?


A decent amount though you can force them to deal with a less then comfortable situation. Usually you need at least a foot or 2 depending on the spiders size. I personally just leave them outside and feed them when I'm curious or bored.

Funny fact (if your a smoker) you can flick cigarette ashes onto their web and they will wrap it up and bite it for awhile lol. Seems cruel but I don't think they mind. I'm sure random debris lands in their web and gets wrapped all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 24, 2013)

"I'm trying to quit.  I only wrap ashes five times a day now."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windscorpions1 (May 24, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> A decent amount though you can force them to deal with a less then comfortable situation. Usually you need at least a foot or 2 depending on the spiders size. I personally just leave them outside and feed them when I'm curious or bored.
> 
> Funny fact (if your a smoker) you can flick cigarette ashes onto their web and they will wrap it up and bite it for awhile lol. Seems cruel but I don't think they mind. I'm sure random debris lands in their web and gets wrapped all the time.


All the orb weavers around my house are pretty small their webs differ from a little big to small does that help?


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 24, 2013)

Grass spiders are pretty cool, i had one for a few years before it was killed by a pharaoh ant raid.

The big ones are pretty common on my property.


----------



## nzcookie (May 24, 2013)

nothing beats a trapdoor spider for durability!!!! if youre wanting something to learn to care with trapdoors are great for just general toughness  I have wolf spiders also and a dolomedes but the trapdoors are much more fun personally!  although you don't see them often when you do it certainly makes up for it!!


----------



## Spidrrman55 (Oct 12, 2013)

i would deffinently go with a wolf spider or some kinda fishing spider ,   ...to similar spiders ,..with different eating habbits an habitats ,.....but i prefer dolomedes triton ( six spotted fishing spider ).....or dolomedes tenebrosus ( dark fishing spider ) ......but i tend to see females are a little more intereting in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 13, 2013)

Scytodes are a great beginner spider, and the best part about them, is they like tiny containers.  Definitely look into those, if you have access to them, that is.  They're very calm, and easy to handle.  They feed readily, and when fed carefully, they can live to be four years old, which is impressive for a small true spider.


----------



## Lucidd (Oct 13, 2013)

Coming from a beginners perspective, I have found crab spiders in the family Thomisidae easy to care for. It's fun to build their terrariums with different types of hiding spots depending on the species. They are also slow, so difficult to lose and easy to handle. I adore mine and they make me smile as much as my jumpers do. I also think jumpers are another great beginner species, though I think crab spiders seem to adjust to their captivity quicker.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 13, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> Kukulcania hibernalis. Long-lived beauties.


I whole-heartedly second what Silberrucken said: you can't go wrong with a female _Kukulcania hibernalis!_  They get large(3" across, sometimes more), they readily eat pretty much any appropriately-sized insect, they are prolific webbers but not the extent that you cannot see the spider, they are generally very docile and can actually be handled if you are so inclined, and best of all, their lifespans are very long, and by that I mean in excess of 10 years!  I still have one that I know for a fact is at least 16, because that's how long I have had her, and she was an adult when I caught her, so I don't even know how old she really is-she could well be 30-40 years old based on how long it takes these to reach her size!  They are the closest thing to a Mygalamorph you can get in a true spider.  They are also readily available, so obtaining one should not be a problem.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would have to agree a spider that lives 16+ years is pretty awesome. I also personally like Dsydera crocata, good colors, easy to breed and mine usually borrow against the side so I can almost always see them.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Mar 26, 2017)

I started with some of the easier to keep wolf spiders and lactrodectus sp. now I'm at orb weavers and primitive spiders


----------



## Ethel Webster (Mar 27, 2017)

I recently got my first spider, a Regal Jumping spider. I have never been a spider fan but the females are so cute! I'm finding her quite fascinating and really want a second jumper!


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 27, 2017)

Arboreal Agelenopsis sp. Grass Spiders are good from my experience. Very easy to care for, mottled coloration, and its fun to watch them stake out their web and attack prey!


----------



## RTTB (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree with Kulkulcania species being an excellent spider to keep for beginners and experts.


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Mar 28, 2017)

Mostly anything you can find in your backyard will do unless you live in Brazil or Australia. This is not to say there aren't some dangerous spiders everywhere.

But some spiders are annoying to keep imo. especially web builders that rely on prey to fly into their web. Its really annoying trying to toss bugs into the web. Not a deal breaker by any means but its really why I don't collect every orb weaver I see.

THIS THREAD IS FROM YEARS AGO HOLY &$#)


----------

